

Yahoo Wishlist opens for name reservations - blackdogie
https://wishlist.yahoo.com/
more info on this can be read here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yahoo.tumblr.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;55535441138&#x2F;get-your-yahoo-username-wish-list-ready
======
blackdogie
More info on this can be read here
[http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/55535441138/get-your-yahoo-
user...](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/55535441138/get-your-yahoo-username-
wish-list-ready) . Right now the service has just started throwing a 999 error
for some reason.

